# A few pics of the new snake...



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well Ive had him for a few days now and I thought it would be cool to get some pics up- Handeling has been to a minimum but he seems real cool... Ill probably try feeding him tommorow or Sunday- he is real active at night and seems ready to eat- I was told he was a very good eater... He is just shy of 6 months and I havent measured him accurately but Im thinkin around 2'-- I will post more pics in the following months-
















quite the contrast to the driftwood-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice KOK mine is 4 months and 22 inches long..... I feed every saturday with np... ya their always active at night


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

are you feeding live or f/t? ... hes an awesome snake it seems- whats cool is the times I have handled him he makes no effort to go into a ball- kinda pointless when they do that-


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looking go0d br0......


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very purrty! The big question: What did you pay?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

600... and he was a larger male than the one I thought I was getting... I had one picked out from his individual pics online and that one was in serious shed at the time... so Garrick was like "Well, I have this larger male over here that I was gonna keep and havent even tried selling online, he is very white and never misses any meals" .... and it was like DONE, Ill take him! lol, I think ill try feeding tonight- it has been 5 days now since I brought him home-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

well how did it go

and I feed live


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice to see some pics.









Gorgeous snake you've got there.







I'm quite envious!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

super jealous, i want one so bad


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

little update... i have given him quite a bit of privacy over the last week--- I keep reminding myself this guy has been stuck in a shoebox sized rubbermaid his whole life and has never really seen glass or humans... when i approach the tank he sometimes goes into a heavy breathing state, so I know hes still a bit stressed---

My first feeding attempt was a week and a half ago... I tried a live mouse, he struck at it right away and missed... after that he was very uninterested and a minute later the mouse was trying to bite the snake!! ive heard of this happening but had never seen it- this pissed me off so i put him back in his cage and didnt try feeding again for about 5 days... about a week ago I layed a dead mouse in his tank in hopes he would eat, came back in the room 15 mins later and it was gone!! I have ordered some baby rats (frozen) for him and they will be in Monday... Im hoping he'll eat without hesitation this time--- The last time I had him out was Wed night and as I was taking him out of the tank he struck at the heat light!!! Im thinkin that means he is hungry?? It was pretty intense--

Anyways as I have realized it is too tough to keep the heat/humidity up in a glass enclousure with a screen top so I went ahead and ordered him a nice custom cage from Repti-Racks.com....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looking great its good its eating dead prey my ball python wont even look at them


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just checked out the repti-rack site - looks like good cages.

As for the striking. He may still just be a bit jittery. And remember that many snakes respond to heat. So the heat lamp may have 'registered' as a target.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it def did register as a target mettle... cause i kept him in my hands even after the strike(as tough as that was)... and he was fine-- he is still pretty nervous, but i plan on getting him out more now that he 'seems' more settled in-


----------



## NeonGodzilla (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful snake, I wish I had one instead of my two normal phase Ball pythons.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

KOK very nice! and i think were in the same boat, i use to notice when i or someone else walked up to the glass how he would start breathing heavier. i know my guy was in a tub all his life untill the show i bought him at and now that he is in a glass enclosure...beautiful snake you have there though.


----------

